# Kampfstern Galactica



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

wie die meisten vieleicht wissen Gibt es 2 Kampfstern Galactica Filme und Serien. 
Ich wollte hier mal eure meinungen hören welche ihr besser gefunden habt welche Schlechter und Warum. 

An für sich weiss ich nicht was ich besser finde um erlich zu sein. 
Von der alten Serie habe ich die Melodie geliebt und Die Uniformen haben mir ganz erlich besser gefallen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es auch mehr Diziplin?

Bei der neuern Serie haben mir die Charactere super gefallen. Ich find sie ziemlich gut gespielt. Ich finde die Sybolischen Merkmale gut. Die Zeigen das das eine alte Serie im neuen Gewand ist. beispiel das die innen austattung recht Alt ist wie Normale Boots schleusen. Kabel Telefon. Oder auch beim pilot Film wo die Cylonen aus den Alten Serien genommen wurden um darzustellen wie sie vor 40 Jahren also da war der Krieg gegen die in der Serie. 

Und das wie die Serie gemacht wurden ist.Natürlich. 

Größter Critik punkt ist wohl der mit den Geschlecht mancher Charactere. 
Beispiele hier sind Starbug und Buma.

ja auch ich hatte was zu schlucken wo ich das gesehen habe. Aus den Frauen Held Starbug wurde eine Frau.


----------



## TheGui (21. Dezember 2009)

hast du die komplette Serie gesehen? (ich denk mal ja, wills aber doch sicher wissen)

BsG ist eine der besten Serien die ich je sehen durfte.

Nun was soll ich sagen, Es ist nahezu genial.
...Ich belasse es einfach dabei... könnte jetzt eh nicht in Worte fassen was ich zu der Serie eigentlich sagen möchte.

Nur eins, Die alte serie habe ich eher als "Märchen" wahrgenommen... die neue ist dagegen ein Philosophisches und Sozialkritisches Feuerwerk wie ich es in einer TV Serie selten erleben durfte!

Wen die Serie einen nicht zum reflektieren bringt... tja der sollte bei DSDS bleiben!

PS: Die Änderungen (wie z.B. das geschlecht ) waren mir recht egal, ich habe die Anlehnungen an die alte Serie als sehr angenehm empfunden. trotzdem aber die neue Serie als eigenständiges Werk betrachtet!


----------



## LaVerne (22. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> wie die meisten vieleicht wissen Gibt es 2 Kampfstern Galactica Filme und Serien.



Eigentlich gibt es 3:

1. "Battlestar Galactica" im Original-Design von Glen A. Larson - sehr trashig und dämlich, dafür noch mit einem gewissen Aufwand trotz der dauernd wiederverwendeten Szenen. Die Serie endete ohne Abschluß nach 24 Folgen.
2. "Battlestar Galactica 1980" - hier blieben von der Original-Crew nur Commander Adama und Boomer über. Das ganze Ding war noch unerträglicher als das Original - und erheblich billiger. Einen wirklichen Abschluß lieferte auch diese Serie nicht.
3. "Battlestar Galactica" - die neue Version.



TheGui schrieb:


> BsG ist eine der besten Serien die ich je sehen durfte.



Bis zum Anfang der dritten Staffel (genauer: nach der Flucht von "New Caprica") - dann ging es rapide bergab. Der Sender wollte eine mehr auf den "Casual" ausgerichtete Serie mit abgeschlossenen Folgen, weshalb das Ding immer mehr in Einzelepisoden zerfaserte. Zudem kam das Konzept in die Quere - oder vielmehr die Abwesenheit eines solchen: Man schrieb immer mehr und mehr überraschende und mysteriöse Elemente in die Serie, ohne sich im Vorfeld Gedanken um deren Auflösung zu machen. Das Finale ist denn auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes halbwegs hirnaktiven Menschen; sowas unfassbar dämliches hat man seit der "Traumauflösung" in "Dallas" nicht mehr im Fernsehen gesehen (ich hatte mir mit einem anderen BSG-Verrückten Ende der zweiten Staffel mal Gedanken gemacht, was das schlimmste vorstellbare Ende für diese Serie wäre - und genau dieses "Worst Case Scenario" lieferte Ronald D. Moore denn auch ab).
Das Ende ist völlig unlogisch, sinn- und ziellos und wird den Charakteren in keinster Weise gerecht.

Für 2011 ist übrigens ein Kinofilm unter der Regie von Bryan Singer ("X-Men", "Superman returns") angekündigt, der nichts mit der "neuen" Fernsehserie zu tun haben soll. 

Das Serienkonzept soll laut Edward James Olmos, der schon beim völlig unnötigen "The Plan" die Regie übernahm (hier sollte das "and they have a plan" aus den Vorspännen, von dem gerade in den letzten beiden Staffeln nichts mehr zu spüren war, nachträglich erklärt werden - wie gesagt, man hatte sich halt völlig im nicht vorhandenen Konzept verheddert und versuchte nachträglich, wenigstens ein wenig Sinn wiederherzustellen. Völlig unnütz, da sich dank der konfusen Story-Line die Phrase "They evolved" bereits als "Lüge" herausgestellt hatte), in weiteren TV-Specials ausgebaut werden - was ich jedoch eher bezweifel.

Ronald D. Moore startet derweil das Prequel "Caprica". Das eigentliche Konzept dieser Serie hatte ursprünglich gar nichts mit "BSG" zu tun; man passte es halt an. Der Pilot-Film haut das "BSG"-Konzept um die Cylons noch mehr durcheinander. Absolut nicht empfehlenswert; zumal wir eh wissen, wie's ausgeht - und es darf bezweifelt werden, ob Moore mittlerweile weiß, was ein "Konzept" ist.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Dezember 2009)

Nein ich habe die 4 Staffel noch nicht gesehen. Aber da ich mir so kleine Videos von Battlestar Galactica angeschaut habe auf Youtube. Wurde mir zum beispiel was vom Ende Verraten ungewollt. 
Da klickt man auf Galaktika Final Tribute und dann wird sozusagen die Letzte schlacht gezeigt.......

Hm 1980. Meinste das wo es sich um die Erde dreht? Oder wurde die ganze Serie neu gemacht?
Wo zum beispiel Boxie erwachsen ist. 
Und dieser angebliche Sohn von Starbuck als Doktor oder Berater Tatik ist? Jaa das war echt grausig.

Was die neue Serie betrifft. wie gesagt ich find sie Genial. Es macht mir spaß sie zu gucken. Man Merkt sieht richtig das viel Geld in die Serie gesteckt wurden ist. Weil die Schlachten schon sehr Gut gemacht wurden ist. 
Von der Story her. Hm Kann man sagen es ist was altes nur in neuen Gewand? Der Story Hintergrund ist ja das gleiche wie in der Original Serie. 
Mensch gegen Maschiene gibt ja heute zu genüge aber ich glaube Kampfstern Galactica war der Urgestein wo diese Story aufgetreten ist. Also mir fälllt grad nichts Älteres ein.

Was allerdings an den pilot Film schlecht war weiss ich nicht. Weil es ja das Gleiche ist wie das Original. Das neue eben nur Moderner und etwas anders. Im Original war es auf einer Friedens Feier mit den Cylonen. Wo Baltar die Menschen verraten hat. 
In der Neues Serie hat Baltar unwissen den Cylonen Zugang gewärt und die sind noch 40 Jahren wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2009)

Mensch BimmBamm... ja du hast recht, trotzdem behallte ich die guten Aspekte der Serie in Erinerun und deshalb bleib es eine meiner Lieblingsserien.

aber vileicht gebe ich mich zu schnell mit dem zufrieden was geliefert wird... Ich bin wohl zu "flexiebel" was das erleben einer solchen Storry angeht und versuche mir die Ungereimtheiten gerade zu rücken ohne zu bemerken das es eigentlich gnadenlos daneben geht.


----------

